# Hp laptop HP Pavilion dv6-3007TU -XB823PA#A​CJ



## valtea (Oct 26, 2010)

my friend have brought Hp laptop HP Pavilion dv6-3007TU -XB823PA#ACJ yesterday.

It comes with Free DOS. I tried to install WInXP on it but i'm still looking for the driver. I dont even see the product listed in hp website/ Is this model fake. can i get the drivers from somewhere
..


----------



## valtea (Oct 29, 2010)

I have sent a mail to HP asking for driver links.

Here's the reply.



> I understand from the case notes that, you are experiencing issue while installing Windows XP in HP  Pavilion dv6-3007TU Notebook PC .
> 
> To facilitate accurate problem identification and the fastest possible resolution of this issue, it is important for us to troubleshoot remotely.
> 
> ...



And here's my reply back



> Dear Sir,
> 
> It's very unfortunate that the drivers for Windows XP or Windows 7
> cannot be provided from your end. Seriously I brought the laptop
> ...


----------



## modder (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the DV6-3007TU Support Page:

HP Pavilion dv6-3007tu Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

Select "Software & Driver Downloads", then select "WinXP" as your OS.


----------



## valtea (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks alot. I searched alot in the Hp Support area. I think i missed it


----------

